# Pioneer/Partner Chainsaws



## passlake (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any information about these saws? I inherited a Pioneer/Partner 330 from my grandfather a few years ago and I'm using it for small jobs. I am very interested in finding an owner's manual. If you have any info, please post. thanks,


----------



## dustytools (Feb 22, 2008)

passlake said:


> Does anyone have any information about these saws? I inherited a Pioneer/Partner 330 from my grandfather a few years ago and I'm using it for small jobs. I am very interested in finding an owner's manual. If you have any info, please post. thanks,



Send a private message to Cut4Fun, he is very knowledgeable when it comes to those saws and he is always willing to help and share information.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 22, 2008)

Could be wrong but I believe Cut has been banned from this site..... I don't have the details nor do I really need to know.... I know how to contact him, he gave me some advice for my Jred 590/490 rebuild. Jred 490 is basically a P5000 in red with slightly different plastic.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 22, 2008)

Not according to the member listing... he's still around here somewhere...

Ian


----------



## Rowan (Feb 22, 2008)

Check out the following links, they may help. Its the only info available to me.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...3a33e0d7b1488256aff00174147?OpenDocument[URL]


----------



## passlake (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks rowan, that was exactly the information I was looking for. I managed to find a repair manual on ebay, so I think I'm set to make it run like it's new again.


----------

